# Chelsea Free Methodist Sportsman's AIM wild game dinner



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sportsmen's A.I.M.'s Wild Game Banquet will feature the finest gourmet wild game available at any sportsmen's event. This year's speaker is legendary whitetail hunter, author and photographer, R.G Bernier. Bernier is a master at tracking down trophy bucks, and he has the trophy room to prove it! He has lectured to audiences throughout the eastern United States, about what he identifies as the "greatest wild animal God ever created - the Whitetail deer". He has authored four popular books, including a photo atlas, about his favorite game animal. His articles and photography have appeared in every major outdoor publication in America including: _Outdoor Life, Sports Afield, Petersen's Hunting and Field and Stream_. Save the date. Invite your family, friends or anyone that you know who loves great food, and/or enjoys hunting, and/or wants to learn more about Whitetail hunting from one of America's most knowledgeable and successful Whitetail hunters. ​For more information, or to purchase tickets, call 734-475-1391 or visit www.chelseafmc.com.​


----------

